# nVidia 4191 drivers slow with 2D in X??

## Yuber

I've read about this and I didn't see a stickied thread about it in any forum (and there damn well should be) so I'm making this thread. Apparently 2D is extremely slow with the new drivers. I just thought that my WM/GTK were slow as fuck but that isn't the case. I think someone said it isn't like this in the 3xxx versions? Clarification? Is there a hack/fix for this or does nvidia even know about it? I'd REALLY like to be able to play games and use X at a nice speed. This problem is only noticible in apps that use GTK/QT heavy stuff, from what I've noticed. If you run GNOME you are damn sure going to notice.

The only fix right now is to use "nv" instead of "nvidia" for your X driver. Ugh. Stick this please so other people won't go a month+ ignorant to what's going on like I did.

----------

## Vann

Is to use the unmasked drivers, 3123-r2.  The 4xxx drivers are still masked.

----------

## pjp

Moved from Portage & Programming.

----------

## crimson

I have this same problem, and what I'm wondering is if they are going to get better?  I always want the newest drivers, but the performance with the nvidia 4191's runs AWFUL!  

I wonder if the tar.gz package from nvidia's site would run as bad as the ebuild.  Also, is there a way to mask just the 4191 drivers?  I tried editing the  package.mask but that didn't work.

----------

## Twist

The ones from the Nvidia home page will be exactly as broken.

Ask Nvidia to fix it, it's their problem. There is various mumbo jumbo about how AGP is enabled, etc etc - but the fact is, for a large number of people, the 4xxx series is a huge step backwards in 2D performance. 

They seem to do ok in 3D Mode though! woopity.

-Twist

----------

## crimson

I sent linux-bugs@nvidia.com an email about this slow 2d problem, and although I don't want to flame them, maybe it's a good idea if other people do too, so that they recognize the problem.  

    Also I tried posting about it in their forums (seems other people have this trouble), but after registering, it wouldn't give me access  :Smile: .  I hope a new faster version comes out soon, I'm itching to just do a emerge -u -p world and not have to worry about getting slow video drivers in the process.

----------

## crimson

btw, here's a quote from one of their forums.  This might be hearsay, this guy doesn't work for Nvidia or anything :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The reason for the slowdown in 2D seems to be this:
> 
> "* The driver no longer uses the XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA),
> ...

   quote from Nemesis77 at http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4997&perpage=25&pagenumber=2

----------

## Evangelion

 *crimson wrote:*   

> btw, here's a quote from one of their forums.  This might be hearsay, this guy doesn't work for Nvidia or anything :
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> The reason for the slowdown in 2D seems to be this:
> ...

 

Heh, Nemesis77 is me  :Very Happy: ! I got that information from the Gentoo-forums  :Wink: !

NVIDIA is aware of the problem and they said it will be fixed in their next release.

----------

## Yuber

Yeah the 4191 drivers are great for 3D, I got a 40-50fps jump in performance.... but 2d... lord.

----------

## crimson

hehe, well nice to see ya nemesis  :Smile: .  Nvidia responded and this is what they said: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi Adam.  Thanks for your email.  Yes, we're aware of the problem,
> 
> and hope to resolve it soon.
> ...

 

----------

